# Where can I buy?



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't find them in Milton


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't find who or what?:doh


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsTopicView_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopics__ctl2_lblDescription>*Frank's Hot Sauce and Dixie Lily Hush Puppy...*

*description to thread...*</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsTopicView_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopics__ctl2_ctlTopicPaging>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

and i don't know...always thought you could get em' in milton...


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

My bad. I accessed it through "the last 50 post" page. It doesn't have a description for thethread there.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

They have Franks Red Hot sauce in most of the grocery stores in Milton, I buy it from time to time. I've seen the dixie lilyhushpuppy mixas well, not sure where I've seen it though.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pic n Save in milton


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

If your using the Franks for wings. They have it in gallons at Sams wholesale.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

i9f u havent tried hoovers hush puppy mix u shud its better than dixie lily in my estimation and its made in quincy a white and n n rede bag


----------



## smpommerening (Jan 31, 2008)

Not sure where I seen them, but call Grocery outlet in Pace, sometimes if you can't find it anywhere else, they will have it.


----------

